# Sportsman Clubs in Central Ohio



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know of any that are accepting new members? looking for handgun/rifle range, place to meet like minded people. I am in Far West Columbus, any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Carroll has **** hunters club...
http://www.centralohiocoonhunters.org/home-122.html


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Logan County Fish & Game Bellefontaine, OH


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info, interested in the Carrol Ohio club as its not that far from me, don't know any members though and it appears you need to be sponsored by 2.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Thanks guys for the info, interested in the Carrol Ohio club as its not that far from me, don't know any members though and it appears you need to be sponsored by 2.


guess you'd have to go to some gatherings and get to know some. Got the impression guests are always welcomed. BTW, I am not a member. I just hear the Turkey shoots as they are not far from me


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Logan County Fish and Game is easy to join and has nice shooting facilities. Check out their website.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is anyone here a member of Logan County fish and game?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

My Dad just joined Logan County Fish and Game, Seems pretty excited about it. $35 a year membership.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> guess you'd have to go to some gatherings and get to know some. Got the impression guests are always welcomed. BTW, I am not a member. I just hear the Turkey shoots as they are not far from me


You must live close to my brother. He hears them shooting as well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought about Logan County because the membership seems very reasonable and from what I can tell they don't require any hours to be put in, hard to do when you have a different work schedule.


----------

